# Help!!!



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

My friends are getting married on Thursday so i'm babysitting their Shih Tzu and Maltese until after their honeymoon which will be about 3-4 weeks total. The Tzu (Dior) is pad trained so i have the washable pads out for him. Sometimes he uses them and sometimes he doesn't. I take everyone out to go potty Dior included and he goes potty (poop and pee) but then he also goes in the house. I have showed him were the pads are and when he peed on the floor i wiped it up and put the rag on the pee pad so that he would know where to go. I spray white vinegar where he peed and it's not helping. I bought some Odor Ban and started to clean the areas where he poops and pees with the Odor Ban. I'm not sure what to do with him. He goes outside so i let him run around the house like everyone else, but then he goes in the house. I'm at a total loss as to what to do. I was having trouble with Chelsea and Chloe and i finally got it to where they are doing very well and now i'm worried this might set them back again. Should i keep Dior penned up all of the time? I have 2 expens that i have joined together to keep everyone in there for bedtime and when i have to work. 

BTW i have never really seen a Tzu or taken care of one before, but he is the sweetest little big boy(he needs to lose some weight and we are going to work on that while he's at my house). He doesn't bark at all and my son wants to keep him and give them Chloe since she's so mouthy. LOL.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Any stressful event (ie changing homes) can cause regression in potty training. Treat him like a baby. Take him to his potty place and reward him with a treat when he goes. If you cannot actively watch him, confine him. That doesn't mean he lives in the pen 24/7. It means if you are not watching him, he is put up.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I believe you may have to just crate train and ex-pen him until they get back or she gets the idea. Puppy training 101. 

But... Are you sure he doesn't have a medical issue?? If he's overwieght, maybe he's turned diabetic...that causes excessive urination, or maybe he has a UTI. I would consider asking the owners if they have had this problem, and possibly taking him to the vet. If they didn't, either the new digs are messing with his training, or he's ill.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 12 2008, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649361


> Any stressful event (ie changing homes) can cause regression in potty training. Treat him like a baby. Take him to his potty place and reward him with a treat when he goes. If you cannot actively watch him, confine him. That doesn't mean he lives in the pen 24/7. It means if you are not watching him, he is put up.[/B]


I agree 100%. When I moved in the spring Lady seemed to completely forget she was pad trained. If she had free run of the house, she would sneak back to the bedrooms and pee.

I went back to Potty Training 101 and confined her in the living room where spend most of my time. I took her to her pads on schedule, said, "go potty" and gave her a treat when she went. I watched her like a hawk as accidents only happen when you aren't watching closely. It took about three weeks to get her back on track. I also had to move her pads to the spot she picked. She didn't approve of the spot I chose.  I wonder if that could be part of Dior's problem?

Free run of the house is a privilege that has to be earned IMO.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

You are brave to housesit someone else's dogs, and kind. I would confine to a kitchen nook area, and if he is a boy do u have a spare belly band to wrap around him when he is playing. Don't feel guilty about confining its only a few weeks, and he'll be back home with his family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My daughter has a yorkie who is potty trained but when he comes over he pee's on everything, :w00t: so here's what I did, I made belly bands just for Divit :wub: when he comes to grandma's I meet him at the front door, I give him loves :wub: and then he gets his belly band  everyone has a wonderful time and I don't have to worry anymore. Debbie wish I lived close I'd make some for you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I never thought of belly bands, wished i had some right now. I never had to use any with Riley. I googled belly bands and i'm going to try and make one for Dior. It doesn't seem like that much sewing is involved so i think i might be able to do that, just to hold him until it's time for him to go home. Other than the potty issues he's perfect. He's just a doll. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: I like the belly band idea. When I take Archie to visit someone else's home, he wears one...just in case. 

And, Heck, if you're gonna work on his "diet" while you have him, that's already above and beyond the call of duty as a sitter!  

Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I made some belly bands tonight. I bought some flannel and cheap Halloween fabric to make them more festive. Since i'm sewing challenged i found a way to make them without sewing a stitch. I used liquid stich and the heavy duty velcro that has adhesive on the back. I think it'll work wonderfully.


----------

